# Rest in peace Frazzle, September 20, 2012 - December 2, 2012



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

Rest in peace, Frazzle Mouse. You didn't deserve this. You were too young...







(Picture may be a little blurry. My mother erased all of the other pictures.)

Frazzle was a wild boy. He had escaped from the cage while I was giving him food. We didn't find him for 4 days.
This is the story that turned me against dogs forever. 
I found Frazzle behind a bookshelf after I heard commotion in the kitchen. The dog was there. He had bitten Frazzle. Both of Frazzle's back legs were broken, and so was his spine. There were some internal injuries, too. I put him in a cage and gave him a little dose of children's medicine. He was so lively.. He would drag himself around and drink water and play... But then, at 5:06 AM, December 2nd, 2012, you died.. just.. out like a light..
I'm so sorry I couldn't heal you, Frazzle.
Rest in peace, Frazzle Mouse. You were too young.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

But you can't blame your dog, for thousands of year dogs were trained to hunt rats and mice to protect the grainerys, he was just doing what dogs had been trained to do for thousands of years.

Still I'm very sorry


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm also so very sorry to hear that... But you cannot blame the dog, dogs have been bred to do so many different things, rodent catching being one of them. He couldn't possibly understand that this mouse was a friend of yours and his.

Rest in peace little Frazzle..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

